# General Peptide Effectiveness Question



## Hell (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been reading up on peptides for a while now. My main reason for not trying them out yet is the question of effectiveness over a 2-3 month cycle. I have read plenty of times that HGH should be run for at least 6 months. 
So would a 2-3 month cycle of GHRP 2 with the modified CJC 1293 or the like really make a noteable difference or should I just spend the $ on more Tren?


----------



## moresize (Jan 31, 2012)

depends on your goals...


----------



## booze (Jan 31, 2012)

both. run your tren and then start your peptides after your last AAS injection. will help you hold your gains. I didnt start my peptides until after pct as i didnt finish my research quick enough, but its definitely helped me keep my weight, plus lose body fat.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 31, 2012)

I have never taken HGH but I can tell you that peptides work quickly and you notice effects within the first few days (sleep typically) and first few weeks (fat loss, better recovery).


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell said:


> I have been reading up on peptides for a while now. My main reason for not trying them out yet is the question of effectiveness over a 2-3 month cycle. I have read plenty of times that HGH should be run for at least 6 months.
> So would a 2-3 month cycle of GHRP 2 with the modified CJC 1293 or the like really make a notable difference or should I just spend the $ on more Tren?


 

Bro you don't ever have to come off peptides when researching with ghrp /cjc combo.Taking 2 days off on the weekend will keep you from  burning out.They are great for rem sleep patterns and fast healing and also great for fat burning effects.You will fill rejuvenated and will need less sleep.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't even take the weekends off of my ghrp cjc stack... Everything I've read says it won't desensitize as long as you have a few hours between injections.  I've been on for a while with nothing but great results.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Feb 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I don't even take the weekends off of my ghrp cjc stack... Everything I've read says it won't desensitize as long as you have a few hours between injections.  I've been on for a while with nothing but great results.



I'm one of the few who've actually stuck with it for long periods of time @ 100/100 3x a day, about 8 months as of now. I noticed they quit being effective after about three months...I no longer got any GH sides and started putting fat on a little easier. I believe I might have some long term desensitization...when I get the extra spending money I'm going to get some lab work done to test my hypotheses. I took a couple weeks off and then started doing 300ipam/100grf and it seems to be mildly effective. I really need to get bloodwork done before I can offer up anything conclusive.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I'm one of the few who've actually stuck with it for long periods of time @ 100/100 3x a day, about 8 months as of now. I noticed they quit being effective after about three months...I no longer got any GH sides and started putting fat on a little easier. I believe I might have some long term desensitization...when I get the extra spending money I'm going to get some lab work done to test my hypotheses. I took a couple weeks off and then started doing 300ipam/100grf and it seems to be mildly effective. I really need to get bloodwork done before I can offer up anything conclusive.


 

Interesting... I would definately love to hear back from you once you get your bloodwork done


----------



## moresize (Feb 1, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I'm one of the few who've actually stuck with it for long periods of time @ 100/100 3x a day, about 8 months as of now. I noticed they quit being effective after about three months...I no longer got any GH sides and started putting fat on a little easier. I believe I might have some long term desensitization...when I get the extra spending money I'm going to get some lab work done to test my hypotheses. I took a couple weeks off and then started doing 300ipam/100grf and it seems to be mildly effective. I really need to get bloodwork done before I can offer up anything conclusive.


 
have you tried alternating between IPA/GHRP 2


----------



## GarlicChicken (Feb 1, 2012)

moresize said:


> have you tried alternating between IPA/GHRP 2



I've went from 6 to ipam, the 2 makes me feel like shit for about 40 minutes post injection. Didn't really make a difference. Maybe I'll pick up some 2 next time I order stuff from ergo.


----------



## njc (Feb 1, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I'm one of the few who've actually stuck with it for long periods of time @ 100/100 3x a day, about 8 months as of now. I noticed they quit being effective after about three months...I no longer got any GH sides and started putting fat on a little easier. I believe I might have some long term desensitization...when I get the extra spending money I'm going to get some lab work done to test my hypotheses. I took a couple weeks off and then started doing 300ipam/100grf and it seems to be mildly effective. I really need to get bloodwork done before I can offer up anything conclusive.


 

Resensitization should only take around 3 days of discontinued use.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ipam/cjc you don't ever need to come off.ghrp-2 or ghrp-6 you don't need to either. But out of the 3 Ipam would be the one I would pick.less sides and it has a slower release that will last longer and will dump more gh then the others.ghrp-2 and 6 have a faster peak then ipam so im return it will baseline faster.so there fore you wont get the good old satellite cell proliferation as much as with Ipam.If you gill that your receptors are fully saturated take couple days off if you are doing it 7 days a week.Most do the combo 5 days a week so you won't fully saturate
The same goes for synthetic gh.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 1, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I'm one of the few who've actually stuck with it for long periods of time @ 100/100 3x a day, about 8 months as of now. I noticed they quit being effective after about three months...I no longer got any GH sides and started putting fat on a little easier. I believe I might have some long term desensitization...when I get the extra spending money I'm going to get some lab work done to test my hypotheses. I took a couple weeks off and then started doing 300ipam/100grf and it seems to be mildly effective. I really need to get bloodwork done before I can offer up anything conclusive.



Can you elaborate a bit more on your results after 8 months?


----------



## GarlicChicken (Feb 1, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Ipam/cjc you don't ever need to come off.ghrp-2 or ghrp-6 you don't need to either. But out of the 3 Ipam would be the one I would pick.less sides and it has a slower release that will last longer and will dump more gh then the others.ghrp-2 and 6 have a faster peak then ipam so im return it will baseline faster.so there fore you wont get the good old satellite cell proliferation as much as with Ipam.If you gill that your receptors are fully saturated take couple days off if you are doing it 7 days a week.Most do the combo 5 days a week so you won't fully saturate
> The same goes for synthetic gh.




That's the general consensus on the street...but in reality it just plain stopped working for me after a while. 




BroncoJunkie said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more on your results after 8 months?



After about a month I noticed I started leaning out a little, and that I could get away with eating a little more. I was doing minimal cardio and eating a little above my normal maintenance. After about 4 months I noticed it just wasn't as effective, and after about 7 they just didn't do anything it seemed like. I took a while off and then started again dosing 200-300 ipam with 100 grf once per day and it seems to be having a little kick again, but its still not like it was a few months ago. The whole problem with these peptides is the lack of emperical data. I have never seen any long term studies that deal with desensitization or anything similar.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 2, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> That's the general consensus on the street...but in reality it just plain stopped working for me after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback.  I'm on an 10week run of cjc1295 (no dac) and Ipam   100/100 3x daily.  While I can't say at this point (2weeks in) what I'll actually do when the 10 weeks is up.. my plan is to switch to different peps for another 10wks and so on.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 3, 2012)

I think that peptides are kind of like weak AAS runs over a length of time. Aslo depends on which peptides you are referring to. You have all of the ones already mentioned then you have IGF-1 LR3, DES 1'3, PEG MGF that are even more anabolic. 

If you have joint problems any of the GH releasing IGF peptides will help. They will also help keep weight on during a cycle. Peptides tend to increase testosterone production or at at least tesitcular volume. Typically you will not lose whatever you gain. With the IGF stuff most of the gains you get from that show up in the 6-8 months following the run when the new muscle fibers begin to mature and grow. So that makes it a little hard to say just what someone will get out of any GH or IGF peptide. 

What you can depend on is increased recovery, increased insulin sensitivy, increased fat burning, increased protein synthesis, increased cell reproduction, and increase cellular repair. Does it amount to addin Tren into a stack, not as far as gains but it may break you even on gains verses weight lost, while making you healthier in general.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

Kleen said:


> I think that peptides are kind of like weak AAS runs over a length of time. Also depends on which peptides you are referring to. You have all of the ones already mentioned then you have IGF-1 LR3, DES 1'3, PEG MGF that are even more anabolic.
> 
> If you have joint problems any of the GH releasing IGF peptides will help. They will also help keep weight on during a cycle. Peptides tend to increase testosterone production or at at least testicular volume. Typically you will not lose whatever you gain. With the IGF stuff most of the gains you get from that show up in the 6-8 months following the run when the new muscle fibers begin to mature and grow. So that makes it a little hard to say just what someone will get out of any GH or IGF peptide.
> 
> What you can depend on is increased recovery, increased insulin sensitivity, increased fat burning, increased protein synthesis, increased cell reproduction, and increase cellular repair. Does it amount to add in Turn into a stack, not as far as gains but it may break you even on gains verses weight lost, while making you healthier in general.


 

Great post i would like to add that these peptides for research with AAS are great to add together.You get the new satellite cell proliferation with the if.Then you get the muscle fiber and cell repair from the mgf and the rejuvenation of joint connective tissue ,Then with gh release you get is healthier glowing looking skin,Better mood,Better recovery,healthier hair and also will darken it if there are any gray hair,stronger bones,better mood,needing less sleep,A better outlook in life in general.What else could you ask for in these peptides.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hell said:


> I have been reading up on peptides for a while now. My main reason for not trying them out yet is the question of effectiveness over a 2-3 month cycle. I have read plenty of times that HGH should be run for at least 6 months.
> So would a 2-3 month cycle of GHRP 2 with the modified CJC 1293 or the like really make a notable difference or should I just spend the $ on more Tren?


 

I would run the combo as long as you can afford it.No reason the come off of it.Maybe a little break if needed but doing it for 5 days a week then weekend of would be good enough to keep the receptors from down regulating.


----------



## Hell (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!!  
Still on the fence....From my figures, for say, GHRP 2 with Mod Grf 1-29 dosed at twice a day comes to about a buck a day... I dont know....
I blast and cruise so these helping in PCT are not a concern of mine..


----------



## Kleen (Feb 6, 2012)

If blasting and cruising I think you may realize the size you can gain from the peptides even more than a typical researcher. The activation of the satelite cells is always nice on a cycle or blast because you have the steroids there already to grow the new muscle cell very quickly resulting in an explosion of growth. I assume you cruise at a slightly elevated level too so your new muscles would always be maturing faster than someone not always "On". Now is it worth it that is up to you, if you feel you have kind of slowed down quite a bit in your gains even from your blasts then yes I would think it would be well worth it for you to increase satellite cell activation. Perhaps followed by a period of MGF use to increase proliferation. New cells mean new muscle to grow not just growing the old muscle cells bigger.


----------



## Hell (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys!

I got a great deal on some GHRP 2 x 20mg and Mod 1293 x 8mg. As soon as they arrive and the sterile water arrive im planning on doing 100mcg twice a day, first thing out of bed and right before bed. Gonna see how it goes.


----------



## Hell (Feb 28, 2012)

Received my GHRP 2 and mod yesterday. Recon'd with sterile water. Didnt realize how little I would be pinning with my 100iu slin pins so on the first pin i actually did around 200mcg of each. Couple minutes later I got a hot flush/sweaty and within 30 minutes i went from zero hunger to i couldnt eat enough. I wasnt hungry at all then after 30 minutes I ate a 10oz steak, 3 chicken legs, quart of milk and about 15 thin mint cookies. 4 hours later after my training i measured more carefully and only did 100 of each and the hunger wasnt as bad but i still got into some cookies and milk. This morning I did the same 100 of each with my first ec stack im starting back on and a shake 30 minutes later and the hunger hasnt been there. I think im gonna get the smaller slin pins to make the measuring easier.

Hell~


----------



## Kleen (Feb 28, 2012)

That is some food!


----------



## Hell (Mar 6, 2012)

Sure is man!

I had to stop my morning dose cause it just had me too hungry all monring and im trying to cut at least another 8lbs. Now i do it after work, before dinner and after training before second dinner.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 29, 2012)

Hell said:


> I have been reading up on peptides for a while now. My main reason for not trying them out yet is the question of effectiveness over a 2-3 month cycle. I have read plenty of times that HGH should be run for at least 6 months.
> So would a 2-3 month cycle of GHRP 2 with the modified CJC 1293 or the like really make a noteable difference or should I just spend the $ on more Tren?



I rec a igf1lr3 + GHRP GHRH stack
Just starting a lab study from CEM like so:

wk1-16 CJC-1295 1000mcg ew
wk1-16 GHRP-2 100mcg 2X a day about every 6-9hrs.
wk1-8 40mcg IGF1LR3 ed *maybe to wk10*

I love the LR3 and MT2 from there and have used the GHRP2 before from there and have done this stack before from other places. so im curious to run a solid lab study with peps I know are good so the study is not flawed and results are what they are.

on a mild cutter too now so it should bb nice addition to fatloss, keeping gains and getting mild gains.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 29, 2012)

Hell said:


> Received my GHRP 2 and mod yesterday. Recon'd with sterile water. Didnt realize how little I would be pinning with my 100iu slin pins so on the first pin i actually did around 200mcg of each. Couple minutes later I got a hot flush/sweaty and within 30 minutes i went from zero hunger to i couldnt eat enough. I wasnt hungry at all then after 30 minutes I ate a 10oz steak, 3 chicken legs, quart of milk and about 15 thin mint cookies. 4 hours later after my training i measured more carefully and only did 100 of each and the hunger wasnt as bad but i still got into some cookies and milk. This morning I did the same 100 of each with my first ec stack im starting back on and a shake 30 minutes later and the hunger hasnt been there. I think im gonna get the smaller slin pins to make the measuring easier.
> 
> Hell~



maybe its GHRP-6 you got. the GHRP-2 didnt do that to me. but the GHRP6 OMG talk about munchies. and with my herbal medicine for my back, even worse! ha

so I use GHRP2 if not bulking studies.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

blergs. said:


> maybe its GHRP-6 you got. the GHRP-2 didnt do that to me. but the GHRP6 OMG talk about munchies. and with my herbal medicine for my back, even worse! ha
> 
> so I use GHRP2 if not bulking studies.



About 50% of research subjects report increased appetite from 2.  I'm not in that group though either.


----------



## Onefitness (Aug 29, 2012)

GarlicChicken,
Did you ever get your blood work done? I'm curious....


----------



## GarlicChicken (Sep 3, 2012)

Onefitness said:


> GarlicChicken,
> Did you ever get your blood work done? I'm curious....



No man, I apologize about that. I actually switched over to GH for a while and now I've kinda fell upon hard times, so I really don't have the dough to get any bloodwork done. It's a cruise for me until things get better man


----------

